# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Lenovo приобретет подразделение Motorola Mobility у Google

## PRKVADRAT

Компании Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) и Google (NASDAQ: GOOG) сегодня достигли соглашения по которому Lenovo планирует приобрести подразделение Motorola Mobility. С учетом отличных показателей в ПК бизнесе и быстрорастущем бизнесе смартфонов, соглашение позволит значительно укрепить позиции компании Lenovo на рынке смартфонов. Кроме того, Lenovo станет широко представлена на рынке в Северной и Латинской Америке, а также закрепится в Западной Европе, в дополнение к уверенному и быстрорастущему бизнесу смартфонов на развивающихся рынках.

Сумма сделки составляет $2,91 миллиардов: $1,41 миллиарда будет выплачено по закрытию сделки, включая $660 миллионов денежными средствами и $750 миллионов в акциях Lenovo. Остальные $1,5 миллиарда будут выплачены в виде трехлетнего векселя.

Lenovo, которая в 2005 году купила у IBM подразделение ПК и легендарный бренд ThinkPad, теперь приобретает всемирно известную Motorola Mobility, в том числе бренд MOTOROLA и портфель инновационных смартфонов, а именно Moto X, Moto G и ультра серию DROIDTM. В будущем Lenovo намерена продолжить развитие продуктовой линейки Motorola Mobility.

За Google остаются права на большинство патентов Motorola Mobility, включая текущие патентные заявки и описания изобретений. В рамках текущего соглашения с Google Lenovo получит лицензию на весь портфель патентов и другую интеллектуальную собственность. Кроме того, к Lenovo перейдут более 2000 патентных активов, а также бренд Motorola Mobility и портфель торговой марки.

Motorola Mobility является известным брендом по всему миру. В настоящее время компания занимает третье место среди производителей смартфонов на Android в США и является третьим по величине производителем в Латинской Америке.

Ян Юаньцин (Yang Yuanqing), президент и генеральный директор Lenovo Group: «Покупка такого знакового бренда, портфеля инновационных продуктов и невероятно талантливой команды поможет Lenovo конкурировать на мировом рынке смартфонов. Мы сразу получаем возможность стать сильным глобальным игроком в быстрорастущем мобильном сегменте. Мы уверены, что сможем объединить лучшие практики двух компаний в создании продуктов, которые понравятся потребителям и сделают развитие бизнеса успешным. Lenovo имеет отличные примеры объединения и укрепления брендов (Think бренд IBM), а также плавной и эффективной интеграции компаний. Я уверен, что мы преуспеем и здесь, что наши компании не только сохранят текущие обороты на рынке, но и заложат прочный фундамент для будущего».
«У Lenovo есть большой опыт и отличная репутация, чтобы превратить Motorola Mobility в крупного игрока в рамках Android экосистемы. Этот шаг позволит Google направить все свои усилия во внедрение инноваций с помощью Android в интересах пользователей смартфонов во всем мире», –  сказал Ларри Пейдж (Larry Page), генеральный директор Google. 

«Как часть Lenovo, Motorola Mobility получит быстрый доступ в реализации нашей цели –  достижение 100 миллионов человек с мобильным интернетом. Презентация последних моделей Moto X и Moto G дает нам огромный импульс уже сейчас, а аппаратных опыт Lenovo и глобальный охват только помогут ускорить его», – отметил Деннис Вудсайд (Dennis Woodside), генеральный директор Motorola Mobility.

Сделка подлежит всем необходимым согласованиям с регуляторами.


-/-

*О компании Lenovo*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) – технологическая компания с капитализацией 34 млрд долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире и лидер рынка ПК+ устройств, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании и исполнении. Компания, образованная в 2005 году в результате приобретения холдингом Lenovo Group подразделения по производству персональных компьютеров IBM, разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры для бизнеса под брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под брендом Idea, а так же рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Роли, Северная Каролина. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*О компании* *Motorola*

Motorola Mobility, компания Google, создает мобильные устройства и беспроводные аксессуары, которые упрощают, объединяют и обогащают жизнь людей. Дополнительная информация на сайте visitmotorola.com/mobility

*О Google* 

Google является мировым лидером в технологии, нацеленной на улучшение взаимодействия людьми с информацией. Инновации компании Google в интернет-поиске и рекламе сделали одноименный сайт ключевым в интернете, а бренд одним из самых узнаваемых в мире.

----------

